# Have you really never been to Europe?



## Tabernero

Hi all. I'm trying to translate this sentence:

_Have you really never been to Europe??_

It's meant to express disbelief. The speaker can't believe that this person has never been to Europe; it's more of a rhetorical question.

难道你从未没去过欧洲吗？？

Is that correct? Would it work without the ma5?

难道你从未没去过欧洲??

Thanks for your help!


----------



## SuperXW

The problem is here: 难道你从*未没*去过欧洲吗？？难道你从*未没*去过欧洲？？
Keep either one 未 or 没, delect the other.

With or without 吗, both are correct. 

You can also say: 你真的从没去过欧洲吗？


----------



## xiaolijie

> The problem is here: 难道你从*未*没去过欧洲吗？？难道你从*未*没去过欧洲？？


These shoud be ok: 难道你从*来*没去过欧洲吗？？难道你从*来*没去过欧洲？？


----------



## Tabernero

Thanks a lot for your help!

So, there are several different ways to formulate the 'have never been' structure. Are these all correct:

我从没去过欧洲

我从未去过欧洲

我从来没去过欧洲

我从来未去过欧洲

Sorry for the extended question! But my first query has just opened up more avenues of uncertainty. What, then, is the difference between 未 and 没？


----------



## xiaolijie

They all seem fine to me but the last sentence is a bit less common (more used in writing?). 
Let's see what native speakers say.


----------



## SuperXW

Tabernero said:


> Thanks a lot for your help!
> 
> So, there are several different ways to formulate the 'have never been' structure. Are these all correct:
> 
> 我从没去过欧洲
> 
> 我从未去过欧洲
> 
> 我从来没去过欧洲
> 
> 我从来未去过欧洲
> 
> Sorry for the extended question! But my first query has just opened up more avenues of uncertainty. What, then, is the difference between 未 and 没？


There are several ways because:
从来 (ever) can be shortened as 从.
未 = 没 in your sentence.

Actually, in modern Mandarin, 没 is colloquial while 未 is written.


----------



## mayingdts

Tabernero said:


> 我从来未去过欧洲


我不能说这句是错误的，但听起来很别扭。建议用"从来没"/"从未"


----------



## 275375327

都是一样的。说话的语气能表示疑问了。


----------



## o0lx0o

原提交人*Tabernero* 


我从来未去过欧洲


mayingdts said:


> 我不能说这句是错误的，但听起来很别扭。建议用"从来没"/"从未"



But it sounds more native to Cantonese.


----------



## mayingdts

也许吧。我只能代表北京和东北，广东话我一无所知


----------



## 尿豁齿钢镚的猫

北京话来说“从未”几乎不出现在口语里，要说也是“从来没”。

这个句子还可以说：你不会真的没去过欧洲吧？


----------



## cannedsheldon

碰上京腔，味道就对了


----------



## Alan829

怎么我觉得这里的帖子变成了国内不同地方的说话习惯交流呢？


----------



## xiaolijie

Alan829 said:


> 怎么我觉得这里的帖子变成了国内不同地方的说话习惯交流呢？


说得有道理！请大家考虑考虑楼主需要什么帮助，你们想说的对他有没有用。谢谢！


----------

